# Fowl Obsession Calls Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The semi-finalists have been chosen at random and here they are:

0 - take'em down
1 - knutson24
2 - ILLmallard
3 - twopopper
4 - R Diddy 08
5 - ckbeggs
6 - DakotaYota
7 - Boonedog
8 - allhunter
9 - jesseshunting200

The NASDAQ closing on Monday, Dec. 6th will determine the winner.

Thanks again Fowl Obsession Calls for their generosity, please take a second to check out their website if you haven't already.

http://www.fowlobsessioncalls.com/

Good luck everyone!


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

wow i finally made one! thanks for the chance


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Fowl Obsession Calls for the chance!!!


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Fingers are crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2,594.92 was the close yesterday.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=^IXIC+Historical+Prices

ILLmallard is the winner!

Thanks again to Fowl Obsession Calls for the generous giveaway to the community!


----------



## ILLmallard (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Nodak and Fowl Obsession. These calls are awesome. Thanks Again.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

congrates


----------



## ILLmallard (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks. not sure how to go about getting calls. first thing i have ever wone on here


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

ILLmallard said:


> thanks. not sure how to go about getting calls. first thing i have ever wone on here


PM Chris Hustad


----------

